# Pup inhales food



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello. I am new to the site as well as a new chihuahua puppy owner. He is a Chihuahua and shizthu (sp) mix. He is 8 weeks old. I feed him a wet puppy food by NaturalLife. the problem is, is that when he eats, he eats it so fast he ends up 'crying'. I'm assuming he eats so fast that it enters his stomach painfully. I do not feed him dry food simply because I am afraid he will choke on it the way he eats. I have had him for about two weeks and this has been a problem from day one. He also eats 4 times a day a little over a tablespoon probably. He is less than one pound. What can I do? the only thing I can think of is hand feeding him but he tends to try to eat my fingers. He eats as if he is STARVING. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When does the 'crying' start? Immediately? In a few minutes? An hour or so later? If he is only eight weeks, and you've had him for 2 weeks then he was awfully young to leave his mom. Is he getting enough to eat? I think I'd try to give him more food at each feeding. Most dogs do eat very fast, and puppies are no exception. I'd get a pet scale and weigh him each week. Another option is to use a vet scale at your vet's. Most won't charge for just weighing. Good luck.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah he was in need of a quick home and a friend from the vets office called me. He was really young but better to be rehomed than having to be sent to the pound though. I do understand your concerns. He gulps it down and he cries almost immediately after swallowing. He was gagged a couple of times while eating. I have had a few large breed dogs and this is my first small breed. He does look a little thin so I have upped the amount I feed. Do you think I should include some soggy dry food? I do think he should be fatter than he is and I feel awful that I am so ignorant about what and how to feed this tiny puppy. He is full of energy and runs and plays with my big dog til he drops  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would increase the amount of meals. Little and often is the best way to add weight. If you can feed him more frequently he shouldn't be as hungry. I would let him eat his fill at each meal. Toy breed puppies are usually still feeding from mum at 8 weeks, have you been giving him a milk replacement? Also make sure you are feeding the best quality food possible so it is very nutrient dense.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I asssume that you are feeding a tiny dog, tiny kibble? I'd go as far as getting some milk at Petsmart that nursing pups get, and pour some over the kibble. There are nursing puppies forumas in some of the good kibbles. Good luck with this little one.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

I feed him a high quality wet puppy food. I am considering a high quality dry puppy food for his size but still fear he may choke on it the way he scarfs down his meals. I did talk to my vet and she said to increase the amount. He seems to be slowing down on his eating. I still feel terrible that I was likely not feeding him enough. We have a vet appointment Friday so I hope to get more advice on how to feed. Thank you all for your help. It definitely helped! I hope to gain knowledge from this site about Chihuahuas because after a lot.of big dogs I have fallen in love with my new small breed. He is fabulous.
.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can we see some pics? He sounds adorable. I don't think I have ever met a Chi/Shih Tzu mix before.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

I would love to post a pic but I cannot seem to figure out how. I dont see an attachment button nor do I have a link to a photo.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

Figured it out! This is Grimm the puppy and my pit Luna. She has taken him as her own puppy even though she never had puppies. His ears pricked up and then flopped and today they look as if they might prick up again haha. He is the best puppy, already potty trained which is amazing. But the girl I got him from says he is a Chihuahua and Shih tzu mix.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He is so cute! But he looks all chi! How old is he? I would also suggest milk from one of the pet stores, similar to formula, but since you are taking him to the vet today, I'm sure he will tell you what you can do for him! 

Congratulations - he's so adorable!


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

yeah that is what most people say. The only thing that doesn't seem chihuahua to me is his feet. They aren't dainty like most chihuahuas haha and he has an underbite which is adorable. I have been feeding him more food at feeding time and he has slowed down considerably (with the exception of breakfast) which tells me I was not feeding enough. Which makes me feel like a crappy person. But we have him straightened out now. We leave for the vet shortly and I hope they say he is in good health!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh what a cutie, he looks all chi to me too. He has those knuckley feet just like my chi's. Don't feel bad about his food, I did the same with my Maisie, I read the bag dosage wrong and underfed her for days! I felt terrible, I was lucky she was ok. I left food out all the time with my first but because she would gave eaten it all I couldn't do that with Maisie. Poor thing must have thought where have I ended up!???? They starve me here, oooops!!! Lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What did the vet say? Hope all is well.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the pic of him sitting on your other dog. lol He is sure a cutie. Hope all is well.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes he is doing well. But I now have a problem. His obsession with food has doubled. While at the vet, he somehow managed to eat his weight in dry cat food. He vomited up more cat food than any puppy his size should eat. He was crying in pain before he vomited he ate so much. And now he is almost always frantically searching for food. Especially my cat food. He is well fed now. Probably even a little overfed and it is like he is always starving. It is UNREAL how obsessed he is with food. If y'all have any advice to help him please let me know. and we make it a point not to feed him from our plates or give him anything other than dog food and dog treats.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Your puppy is adorable! He looks full chi to me. I would think he'd have longer fur if he was a shih tzu mix? And no worries about his paws, most pups have chunky paws. I hope he's eating better. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe try a kong that is frozen with some canned puppy food? He'd have to work at it for awhile. Try some chewies, so that he has something in his mouth? Some bully sticks? Maybe some of the other members has some advice too?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would continue to let him eat his fill at meals, maybe add an extra meal if he is genuinely hungry?
It is normal for dogs to gorge themselves silly if they find a food supply. Years ago I had a collie cross who got into a bag of kibble and ate about a third of it, so around 6kg of food! She could only stand looking very uncomfortable, but by the next day she was fine and asking to be fed lol.
Chews are a great idea to keep the little one busy and focussed.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2014)

I have tried chew treats and he almost choked to death on one about two days ago. and then proceeded to swallow a large piece that broke when I tried to get it out of his mouth. and by large I mean a good sized piece that I am not even sure HOW he swallowed whole. I just do not understand why. He gets fed four times a day. And he gets enough food to where his belly looks like it will pop. I let him eat until he couldnt anymore and he just vomited it back up. I think he would eat until he popped if he could. I wanted to try him on a wet/dry mix but I really am scared he will choke because he does not chew when i tried giving him some dry food. He swallowed it whole which caused him pain. He eats like he is starving at every meal and I feed him at the same time each day or close to it. Maybe I am overreacting? His food is high quality wet food. and I have put his bowl on a lifted surface so that has slowed him but only a little bit. If I could record him eating and post it I would so y'all could see what I mean. Thanks for your advice!


----------

